# any tips for pulling back a heavy pund bow?



## dawgfan25

I got my first bow and i cant pull it back? i can pull back without the release but with it i can only go half way. its also at the lowest weight it can be at?? 
any pointers?


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

if your having a hard time pulling it back...or cant pull it back then you need to get a different set of limbs the reason is because once you get it back you wont beable to hold your bow steady for accurate shooting.  Try and get different limbs or different bow for now.  Just find a cheaper one you can use to build up to it.  This is the best way to do it.


----------



## Gote Rider

Try with the hand you are holding the bow with to push the bow away from you while you are pulling the string with the release.


----------



## puredrenalin

Its a push/pull motion, if it is a 60-70lb bow, simply back the weight out to about 59 or so, and then once a day or a couple times a day, just draw it.  Wrap your WHOLE hand around the string and draw it.  This will build you up the quickest!!


----------



## kcausey

Not sure what kinda bow it is, but if it's a fairly new bow i'd get a set of 50-60lb limbs....If you can't pull it back at all right now, it's gonna be a long time before yoy can pull it back and do well with it.


----------



## woodland warrior

lotta wheaties
really,just keep working yourself until you get to the point you can handle it.


----------



## Alan in GA

*being openly honest,,,,,*

you could be risking INJURY to strain your muscles trying to pull a bow back that you can't, even if you sometimes can. Shoulder injuries don't always come gradually. All is fine, then suddenly you are in pain and you have injured something that could require surgery, long time to heal, or just pain for a length of time.
Get a  ligher pull however you can. Don't risk you whole future of archery much less  most other physical movement by trying to shoot 'too much' poundage, whether it be 60 pounds or 100 pounds.


----------



## robertyb

dawgfan25 said:


> I got my first bow and i cant pull it back? i can pull back without the release but with it i can only go half way. its also at the lowest weight it can be at??
> any pointers?



Never buy a bow till you have tried it out is rule #1.
If you are not using a release with a wrist strap I would suggest that you try one out. I can handle a 60lb. bow with most releases but with a wrist strap model  (I shoot the short N sweet) I can easily pull my Martin set on 70 lbs. Also check you bow. Most can be shot at 65% letoff or 80% letoff. If you are set on 65% change it to 80%.


----------



## JohnJohn

In the weeks leading up to Archery Season and everyday throughout, I pull my bow 10 times with each hand. That's in addition to my daily dozen practice routine.

If you can't pull the bow you've got, pick up a cheap bow from craigslist, ebay, a pawn shop etc. Most of the older bowshave a wider range of adjustment than a new compound. Practice tugging on it and build the pressure.

As far as exercises, push-ups and pull-ups, no other two exercises will increase strength around your upper body like these two.


----------



## njanear

dawgfan25 said:


> I got my first bow and i cant pull it back? i can pull back without the release but with it i can only go half way. its also at the lowest weight it can be at??
> any pointers?



Set it aside and buy another lighter bow for you to start with.   Starting overbowed will not let you concentrate on the basic fundamentals that you need to master.


----------



## shawn mills

Lower the poundage if possible and work up to where you wanna be. Or.. try the gym and focus on shoulder and lats exercises!


----------



## dusty80

Hgh!!


----------



## kcausey

dustin_horne said:


> Hgh!!



what?
Dustin still shoots a 42lb bow....pin wheels'em at 60+ yards through both shoulders......they don't even make it to the fence wheen he does that.


----------



## EVL LS1

curls.... bench press... u'll get it


----------



## whitworth

*Yea, you can save the downpayment*

for the orthopedic surgeon.

I started and stayed at 60# pull.  I also exercised with 5 lbs. weights.  One former bad ole shoulder needed some work.  

Inexpensive exercise.  Put a weight, 5 pounder in each hand, at your side towards the floor.  Slowly raise the weights towards your chin and slowly lower them to your side.  I  do a 100 count, just to keep in shape.  Do that for a month and your shoulders and arms should be in shape.

Archers use muscles some folks never thought of using.


----------



## meateater

*what he said*



shawn mills said:


> Lower the poundage if possible and work up to where you wanna be. Or.. try the gym and focus on shoulder and lats exercises!



Unfortunately sounds like you got a bow thats too high a poundage for you. Unless you are willing to start strength training and in six months shoot the bow, you will have to reduce the poundage within specs or get another bow that you can draw and hold comfortably.
 Like others have said you can injure yourself accutely drawing too much poundage. I am rehabing an old rot. cuff injury (nothing to do with bow hunting) and its NO FUN AT ALL. I have no problem drawing and holding my bow at any possible shooting angle with it set at 70 pounds and 80% let off. If you bow hunt regularly, I only bowhunt, you should be exercising your back and shoulders on a regular basis.


----------



## whitetail3

go to the gym and do nothing but lats and the shoulder builder.
i did it and went from only being able to pull back a 50 lb bow now i can pull a 73 lb bow all day.


----------



## vin-man

Use a stout bungee cord  and loopone end around a fixed object. (small tree, fence post, etc.), and the other end around your hand. Use this to work your shoulder and back muscles by pulling it to you. Start slowly, and build your way up till you can get the maximum stretch from the bungee cord. They make something similar (kinda looks like a sling shot)  that is hand held, but this is a cheap way to go. No gym fees, and you can practice whenever you want. Hope this helps you dawgfan25.


----------



## W4DSB

are you pulling it with your bicep muscles ? I have seen many people try to muscle bows with their bicep.
make sure you are drawing it with your shoulder / back not the arm.


----------



## RuggedNetwork

Hammer curls, high wieght / low reps


----------

